# whats biting at three mile or bob sikes right now?



## justinho678 (Dec 10, 2009)

whats biting at three mile or bob sikes right now?


----------



## dscout (Apr 25, 2012)

I was at 3 mile today, and I caught 1 spanish. My son caught a handfull of trouts, and I saw 4 huge jacks chasing menhaden.


----------

